# Problem editing



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2017)

Jeff or whoever can fix this,
Since yesterday, every time I try to add a word or two to my "Step by Step" page, I get the thing (Below).
Even if all I'm trying to do is add a word to the text.
As soon as I try to close the edit, anything I tried to add disappears, and this thing below pops up:

Bear


----------



## GATOR240 (Dec 1, 2017)

I think it's trying to keep you from messin' with perfection!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2017)

I just tried it again, and the same thing happens that I mentioned in Post #1.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2017)

GATOR240 said:


> I think it's trying to keep you from messin' with perfection!!




LOL---It won't let me touch it.
I tried just adding a comma in the Text, and the same thing happened. It deleted the comma & put up the "Error Message" I showed above.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Dec 2, 2017)

I had your same msg box appear when I was on my laptop just trying to finish a post but gave up. Mobile seems just fine.
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2017)

dr k said:


> I had your same msg box appear when I was on my laptop just trying to finish a post but gave up. Mobile seems just fine.
> -Kurt



Something must have got screwed up during the time it was being worked on, because I never had this problem before yesterday. Jeff can probably fix it once he sees I'm having a problem. I hate to bother him over the weekend.
Doesn't seem to be a problem any place other than on my "Step by Step Index" Page.

Bear


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't know if it is the same problem, or a new one, but I get something similar when I try to upload any picture, whether editing or even on this thread.  I took a Snip of the error, but I can't upload it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> Don't know if it is the same problem, or a new one, but I get something similar when I try to upload any picture, whether editing or even on this thread.  I took a Snip of the error, but I can't upload it.




I'm Kinda computer Illiterate.
It was all I could do to remember how to take that Screen shot & put it on my first post above.
At this stage I can't do anything on my "Step by Steps". I can't remove one or add one, or fix a title, or anything like that.

Bear


----------



## dr k (Dec 2, 2017)

I haven't received an email notification in days but I'm numb and apathetic since it started at the end of Septemer and comes and goes. I'm barely hanging in and have no tutorials yet so no frustration there. Just waiting and helping with questions from knowledge I learned here but not wanting to start threads until I know by email that I'm not leaving people hanging. 
-Kurt


----------



## dr k (Dec 2, 2017)

Most of the time I'm late to threads with email notifications, since I'm 90% mobile networking.  I don't know if the server syncing with the new format is so slow I'm  not in the know unless being hotwired in with PC, therefore; my posting has been about 1/4 than before.
-Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2017)

I also noticed I stopped getting "Alert" Emails at the same time as the other problem started, so I logged out & Logged back in to see if that would fix it.
NO CHANGE.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 4, 2017)

Seems we have several issues including this one.. I will look into this. Thank you for reporting it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2017)

tulsajeff said:


> Seems we have several issues including this one.. I will look into this. Thank you for reporting it!




Thanks Jeff,
I just checked & it's still not allowing me to touch my Step by Step Index page. I tried to just add an extra period at the end of a sentence & it did the same thing again.

I also haven't gotten any alerts emailed to me since that started. I don't know if the 2 things have anything to do with each other, but they both started at the same time.

I logged out & logged back in, but that didn't help either.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Dec 4, 2017)

I just contacted the server guys.. hopefully we'll know something soon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 4, 2017)

I just started getting alerts again, about 15 minutes ago, so you fixed the one thing.

One more to go.

Thanks,

Bear


----------

